# Dell E1405 Screen Replacement



## cnaguy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone! I have this Dell that seems to have the backlight that went out. At least the symptoms seem to fit. When I turn it on I briefly see the Dell logo then the rest goes dark. I can see the OS when I shine a bright light on it. I heard it may be related to the inverter so I bought one online and was going to put it in to see if that does the trick. I heard it is a nightmare replacing the backlight and last night I did open up the screen and found the inverter but did not attempt to go as far as the backlight. What I am wondering is if replacing the inverter does not fix it, should I just get a used LCD screen? Is the backlight already in the LCD screens? Im not a pro, just learning as I go trying to fix it myself. I had it open and the inverter seemed pretty easy. Anything I should know? Any good Dell repair sites? Anything will help. Thanks for being here!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can replace the backlight, it shouldn't be impossible. A new LCD may be pretty expensive. 

FWIW, this issue is normally the inverter, I've replaced a number of inverters and solved this problem, never had to change a backlight.


----------



## cnaguy (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you so much. I really do hope its the inverter. I'll let you know what turns out when I get it. Thanks!


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

my daughters laptop also has a screen issue and goes dark intermittently. i looked into replacing the backlight or inverter and while it is not real difficult it can be if one is not very good at that kind of stuff. And if you are not careful you can ruin the LCD.

There are some online sources that can help you thru the steps

have you tried hooking up a monitor to the laptop to ensure that there is not something else going on??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Take a look here: http://repair4laptop.org/disassembly_dell.html

Or here: http://www.laptoprepair101.com/laptop/2007/01/31/replace-screen-inverter-fix-backlight/

The inverter isn't that difficult to replace for most machines.


----------

